# Is Bald Really THAT Bad?



## Underock1 (Sep 20, 2015)

Yes. I am bald. Not completely, but a really thin comb over and _very _high forehead. This isn't about me, however.
I am long past worrying about my appearance. 

I just can't help looking at all of the awful rugs that I see worn by major figures on TV all of the time, and wondering.
Are they really preferable to just going with the reality? Is it better to be ugly or ridiculous?   :tv:


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 20, 2015)

Personally I think bald is attractive.


----------



## imp (Sep 20, 2015)

My wife's brother in law is said to be completely bald. No one in the family recalls ever seeing him without his "toop", as they call it, unbeknownst to HIM! It's ratty-looking, the guy is older than I, not a single gray hair in that matted-looking mess! Occasionally, he produces a small comb, and proceeds to carefully stroke the sides, intending to fool, perhaps. Now and then his wife carefully runs her fingers through it. My wife shudders to see this happen. 

We ask ourselves, does it ever come off? Glued on? Sleeping? The strongest winds failed to cause any concern, when we were all out and about. Know anyone quite that vain?   imp


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 20, 2015)

Even as he's gotten older I always found musician Jan Hammer MEOWRRRRRR


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 20, 2015)

Ooooh, those eyes, that mouth. Who cares about his hair?


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 20, 2015)

I repeat, even when I was a teen and he was playing with McLaughlin then Jeff Beck...ooooh baby take me home!!!!


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 20, 2015)

...but what do you think about these people in the public eye? Is bald viewed by the public as such a negative thing that it could ruin their careers? Somewhere, PR people must be selling them on the idea that you must wear this silly thing or die.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 20, 2015)

I think Underock, it is an ageist thing, as in bald equals old. Silly. I think in time this will pass.


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 20, 2015)

It depends too on the person...Shaq and Seal...awesome. Michael Stipe not so much.


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 20, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I think Underock, it is an ageist thing, as in bald equals old. Silly. I think in time this will pass.



Oh, I agree. Its all about old is not good, but do they really think they are fooling anyone? We see bald people all the time and think nothing of it. When you see a silly looking rug, it just draws your attention to it.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 20, 2015)

I agree Underock.


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 20, 2015)

Yes I agree, Elton John did the whole transplant thing and to what point? Really it's okay, thinning hair is not a big deal. Worse is "The Donald", he has a freakin' dead possum up there right?


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 20, 2015)

Fur, so,that's what it is ? I thought it was a giant hair  ball. My mistake.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 20, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> Oh, I agree. Its all about old is not good, but do they really think they are fooling anyone? We see bald people all the time and think nothing of it. When you see a silly looking rug, it just draws your attention to it.



Yup, and it makes you wonder why the person doesn't have sense enough to know it looks silly.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 20, 2015)

Possums are darker, unless he bleached the deceased.  I vote for hairball.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 20, 2015)

Bald is not bad or ugly, IMO.  I don't care for men, young or old, who completely shave their heads...but male pattern baldness has been around forever, it's very natural for some, especially with thin hair, regardless of age.  I knew a guy years ago, in his 30s, who was losing most of his hair.  His parents helped pay for some transplants which didn't work out, he looked like he had a doll's head, always wore a hat.  I don't like comb-overs, just my preference...seen too many unkempt or in the wind.  My husband has lost some of his hair, just like his father, he keeps what he has short and I think it's the best way to go. I don't like men who wear wigs, or dye their hair.


----------



## jujube (Sep 20, 2015)

I've been trying for six years to get the Spousal Equivalent to give up the 18-hair comb-over, with no results.  I think bald beats that out by a mile!


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 20, 2015)

Male pattern baldness ... the heart-break of MPB! Especially when it friggin' starts when you're 16 or so, and all your friends have massive forests on their head that the girls love to run their hands through, and you're the only one in the group that they need to take an extra 5 minutes with to start feeling your follicles!

Yup, I always had to make excuses or wear hats - even to this day. When I was 17 I thought I had come up with a solution - get a perm! I went down to NY's Greenwich Village where ALL the best hairdressers hung out, paid the then-unheard of price of $75 and after 3 hours of pain and humiliation and the wafting odor of burning hair came out of the shop looking like Albert Einstein and Harpo Marx had had a love-child. 

I came home that evening and when my dog Heidi saw me she squealed and ran behind the sofa. 

It took months for the ribbing at school to stop, even from my girlfriend, which hurt the most.

Then I went for the comb-over. I tried fooling myself with that for decades. Comical, really, how I always had to turn into the wind to avoid that horrible flop-over. My friends called me "The Weather-vane". :hopelessness:

Finally after my divorce 15 years ago I took a trimmer right down the center-line, got rid of the comb-over and now have two bushy growths on the sides that I still refuse to "part" with. Now I kid myself that my beard and ponytail draw attention away from the glaring top but still favor "do-rags", bandannas, hats and small plastic garbage pails.


----------



## Manatee (Sep 20, 2015)

On the debate someone said Trump had a squirrels nest.


----------



## jujube (Sep 20, 2015)

I used to see an elderly man at the hospital I worked at who was a volunteer.  His hair looked strange so finally I got near enough to him to see what was going on.  It appeared that he had grown out the hair on the back of his head very, very long and then wrapped it all the way around his head in a big swirl.  It was dyed a very flat black with a sort of reddish tint to it.  As uncharitable as it may sound, it looked like a diseased mink had crawled up on his head, curled up, and died.  It definitely wasn't a rug, because I could see where it was growing. 

It was the only head of hair I've seen that is worse than The Donald's.


----------



## Linda (Sep 20, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Bald is not bad or ugly, IMO.  I don't care for men, young or old, who completely shave their heads...but male pattern baldness has been around forever, it's very natural for some, especially with thin hair, regardless of age.  I knew a guy years ago, in his 30s, who was losing most of his hair.  His parents helped pay for some transplants which didn't work out, he looked like he had a doll's head, always wore a hat.  I don't like comb-overs, just my preference...seen too many unkempt or in the wind.  My husband has lost some of his hair, just like his father, he keeps what he has short and I think it's the best way to go. I don't like men who wear wigs, or dye their hair.


I agree with SeaBreeze.  Personality is what makes a man, not the hair on his head.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Sep 20, 2015)

My hubby has male pattern baldness and about 12 years ago I convinced him to let me shave his head. We have never looked back. I think bald men are way sexy. He has saved a bundle of $$ on haircuts over the years. He usually cuts it himself but I do it occasionally...


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 20, 2015)

My comb over was never deliberately designed as such. I just never changed the way I combed my hair. There are still a number of feeble survivors up on top. Although I still do my own shopping, etc., I am basically house bound now and see very few people these days. Not worth changing now. I keep it pretty short, but, yes, there is a flag that blows in the breeze up front.
If it makes people laugh, that's great! I still serve a purpose here. mg1:


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 20, 2015)

Hugs to you Underock, you made me smile.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 21, 2015)

Some handsome bald men ...


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 21, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Hugs to you Underock, you made me smile.



That's what its all about, Shali.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 21, 2015)

Phil, the last one shares your facial expression, sooo electrifying.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 21, 2015)

Yep, Fester and I share many traits - electrifying smile, baritone voice, superior fashion sense, the love of dark, smelly basements ...


----------



## luking4frens (Sep 21, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Some handsome bald men ...
> 
> View attachment 21789 View attachment 21790 View attachment 21791 View attachment 21792



How could you forget the sexiest bald heart-throb of all ............ Yul Brynner!!!   https://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBwgHBgkIBwgKCgkLDRYPDQwMDRsUFRAWIB0iIiAdHx8kKDQsJCYxJx8fLT0tMTU3Ojo6Iys/RD84QzQ5OjcBCgoKDQwNGg8PGjclHyU3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3N//AABEIAG8AUwMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAACAgMBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAFBgAHAwQIAQL/xAA6EAABAwMCAwUFBQcFAAAAAAABAgMEAAUREiEGMUETUWFxgSJCkaHBByMyYtEUFVKCsfDxJHKSouH/xAAUAQEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA/8QAFBEBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAP/aAAwDAQACEQMRAD8AuLptUKyk19oxnek7j3iZUTVa7evRIUn791PNsH3R4mg2uI OLdY9TWTKlp2LLR/CfzK5D5nwquLz9ovEs4kRnkwWjyRHQM qjk/DFaMaEHFEqTnfkelevwh3H4c6BfmXS TCVP3Sesn OQs/WsUTiDiO2r1RL3cW8ck/tKlJ/wCJJHyow7HTjYDPSh8iNgcsZNA08P8A2x3mCtLV jNXFjYF1sBp4eO3snywnzq3 GeKLRxPEMizyg5ox2jShpcaPcpP15Hoa5nkxDpzjasdpuU6w3Nq42x4syWj7Kuih1SodUnqPrig61rygfB3EsbiixMXOMAhSvYfa1ZLLgA1J YI7wQetG85OMUHtSpipQD5UkRWHHj7g2z1PT51UlyR2t2fJUXFKVla1e8etWDxZJLMdlse9rWf5R pFV9HBdfUo7lS9z30GaLFCtseFZJdvUUeyPjvRqDHS2NXWt8spU2pS0ggd9BXsiGsE5A7qHvR8pIx5073BhtZOkfAHlS7LYDSyO44oAMqMAzkjpS/LZOojApvmJGkDpvjypfntYOaBp xC8mBxM9anV4ZuLZKE9O1QCRt4p1ZP5U1fY3rky2z1We7wbojOYkhD2B1CSCR6jI9a6xbWFJCkHKTuCO6g 6leZPh8alAocctaozJH8KwP tJkJolSdO29WBxs0py1JcRzQojHgR/5SRbR94CrcjvoDMcYQMqVjGa2m/aT7GSfAZ/rXrQbU1gqSNs1lUtlpnHaBIHMlWMUAmU3pznGRyGc5pWuWe0HLbniiN/4sgxErjwA3KknbQk5xv1xSxcblcXI6VGGhpRO pXT15fCgyPkYX4n9aCz0asmtmM846MrGx2SnNY7i0U45nIzQAjFVLK2Uc1bEnoKcbFxtdInGFvkTLg87btSYchBV92EkaQoJ5DBwc4zse80rRXOyWvu5n v0qW9r94W96MlOhakkg/mzsaDqkaiO6pUaRobQgnUUgDOOde0A3iCO7MsU1iOpCXi0dCljIBG/0rn 5X68W4uQ23mVOML0OvIH4TnYEn2QdjXSAG DyPMVSL1sTGdmNIbS40 speQ4kLBweoNBqcJcZOTH4kOWlzL6tKXjyJzjf12or9qbE2DGZWxlxDiSFJTk59PrUt1pjmSy84xHT2ZSGkoZSnTvtjA2po4mbQ89F1AqCUBXlQVBY GzPjynpkkwyEAsa8hKznOCBvggEZG  fCtmNwyhtpthmQ4/LO63W8pR3aQDufPbyq1mYlvlN 2wMjqKypiRIiCY7CQrG6hz8s0CW1ZUW OhLh1qAypR7/PrS7eFpS6cbinW9LWG1ajjNIFzOt/A3FANQ6lpTyljI7Je3jpOPnii9kYcVc7VFbaPbPSWA4AMaUFxKjn  WaGxkZubQ5Y3 Aqw/s3iN3G uTSUOJgpznVkhxYIGP5dXPvFBbPbL769rXCq9oN9e1VXxPHXAv8AJaOzTp7ZsnqlW5 ByKtZQyKXOMrIbrbCtlP rjZW1 Ye8n1wPUCgTba1rebIJIBCvnt88UT4mT2a2EhxOSkAgdKVg7KMBaorqmXk4KcYwd9wc9P7BBpYuP744gkNxZT7jSCSknsyB6450D3bJ/ZXJuGtYJcRlJBzuOdFbhLMfKc7ClXhexQrDKakFbzjrSSlOvASnPM47/M9aK3a5MupOjAV4UAa8zFPKX0A50rvpUtSlnORnnRqc6FhOBpyelDJSQlTgHUCgAyQRrPI6Tk0V zri1nhCfJXMYdeiS0oQsNYygpJwrB57E9aD3FeMpH4lbYrNHtJEMPOt5UckeAoOh7fxHY7hCalxrrELTqcp1PJSfUEgg BqVzobe0dy2nPkKlB1jUqVKCr P7aq0ykPQ20lqU4dCeSQo7kZHLqaWbfcL04lxDUKJpTkobUpJKN9iDkfM9eVXVeLaxdre7DlD2FjZQ5oV0UPEVSl24fntS348eSW32lkKQT7Kh3jY/4oNC7SrzFyh 6wwcZWU/eBGe9RA38vjWK2RtbJfVNkPurOStwaUnySBkeprcicKNpfD90kqkrQoKS3klIPeQetFH1x2E5SlOw5GgDSG8raQfd5kUOnvNt9qvOwJ38K2ZtxQCpQUEpHXupaKnrxNRFioUsKWEgJz7ZoPu2xH7m t5tBKU7J/KM4z6f1p9hQW/2IR8AIQkJSkgAgDavpi1ptEZmKhKFOpAU8tO41dw8B tbbRcSyAkK IoFdVvcbUUDGEnFSt XNUiStJSnY9UmpQX02sEDevrUM4rXbBBFfahmgzZFLPEvDLd2cTKhSDFnJGNenUhY/MNt/HPx2wbcJQMVgdkBlhbrhKUISVE AoKi4utt 4cZTIlmO9GWrSXWFqUEnoFApGM9OY VIk28SXidOD67U 8QcZmbKfXKQTb0MulMXGywEKIK 8k48vOqx4fuEdF6ZcuLSDHWojQlJKW1HkcHcgGgIQ7FdbqEuPZajHfUrbPkPrVi8IcPxbBBeuj6ApzTpZz18R58vIGi9mtgmPFckfcNqwrf8R548qnFkwKktw0DDbIBUkbAk/oKAEptTrinNepxRyo8q2mGVhOVuqCAMknOABvmvhhIVvpx59Kx3qSG4HYY3fy2r/b73x5etAPYuTbjYcW04SvKtzggE5A9BtUrRD4SMaUHxP8AipQf/9k=


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 21, 2015)

Yul was gorgeous.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 21, 2015)

Phil, why are you wearing a metal Xmas wreath on your head? Please explain the symbolism, while I take notes. Lol.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 21, 2015)

Hubby is bald...  I think he looks handsome.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 21, 2015)

The bald eagle is admired...


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 21, 2015)

luking4frens said:


> How could you forget the sexiest bald heart-throb of all ............ Yul Brynner!!!   https://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBwgHBgkIBwgKCgkLDRYPDQwMDRsUFRAWIB0iIiAdHx8kKDQsJCYxJx8fLT0tMTU3Ojo6Iys/RD84QzQ5OjcBCgoKDQwNGg8PGjclHyU3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3N//AABEIAG8AUwMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAACAgMBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAFBgAHAwQIAQL/xAA6EAABAwMCAwUFBQcFAAAAAAABAgMEAAUREiEGMUETUWFxgSJCkaHBByMyYtEUFVKCsfDxJHKSouH/xAAUAQEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA/8QAFBEBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAP/aAAwDAQACEQMRAD8AuLptUKyk19oxnek7j3iZUTVa7evRIUn791PNsH3R4mg2uI OLdY9TWTKlp2LLR/CfzK5D5nwquLz9ovEs4kRnkwWjyRHQM qjk/DFaMaEHFEqTnfkelevwh3H4c6BfmXS TCVP3Sesn OQs/WsUTiDiO2r1RL3cW8ck/tKlJ/wCJJHyow7HTjYDPSh8iNgcsZNA08P8A2x3mCtLV jNXFjYF1sBp4eO3snywnzq3 GeKLRxPEMizyg5ox2jShpcaPcpP15Hoa5nkxDpzjasdpuU6w3Nq42x4syWj7Kuih1SodUnqPrig61rygfB3EsbiixMXOMAhSvYfa1ZLLgA1J YI7wQetG85OMUHtSpipQD5UkRWHHj7g2z1PT51UlyR2t2fJUXFKVla1e8etWDxZJLMdlse9rWf5R pFV9HBdfUo7lS9z30GaLFCtseFZJdvUUeyPjvRqDHS2NXWt8spU2pS0ggd9BXsiGsE5A7qHvR8pIx5073BhtZOkfAHlS7LYDSyO44oAMqMAzkjpS/LZOojApvmJGkDpvjypfntYOaBp xC8mBxM9anV4ZuLZKE9O1QCRt4p1ZP5U1fY3rky2z1We7wbojOYkhD2B1CSCR6jI9a6xbWFJCkHKTuCO6g 6leZPh8alAocctaozJH8KwP tJkJolSdO29WBxs0py1JcRzQojHgR/5SRbR94CrcjvoDMcYQMqVjGa2m/aT7GSfAZ/rXrQbU1gqSNs1lUtlpnHaBIHMlWMUAmU3pznGRyGc5pWuWe0HLbniiN/4sgxErjwA3KknbQk5xv1xSxcblcXI6VGGhpRO pXT15fCgyPkYX4n9aCz0asmtmM846MrGx2SnNY7i0U45nIzQAjFVLK2Uc1bEnoKcbFxtdInGFvkTLg87btSYchBV92EkaQoJ5DBwc4zse80rRXOyWvu5n v0qW9r94W96MlOhakkg/mzsaDqkaiO6pUaRobQgnUUgDOOde0A3iCO7MsU1iOpCXi0dCljIBG/0rn 5X68W4uQ23mVOML0OvIH4TnYEn2QdjXSAG DyPMVSL1sTGdmNIbS40 speQ4kLBweoNBqcJcZOTH4kOWlzL6tKXjyJzjf12or9qbE2DGZWxlxDiSFJTk59PrUt1pjmSy84xHT2ZSGkoZSnTvtjA2po4mbQ89F1AqCUBXlQVBY GzPjynpkkwyEAsa8hKznOCBvggEZGfCtmNwyhtpthmQ4/LO63W8pR3aQDufPbyq1mYlvlN 2wMjqKypiRIiCY7CQrG6hz8s0CW1ZUW OhLh1qAypR7/PrS7eFpS6cbinW9LWG1ajjNIFzOt/A3FANQ6lpTyljI7Je3jpOPnii9kYcVc7VFbaPbPSWA4AMaUFxKjnWaGxkZubQ5Y3 Aqw/s3iN3G uTSUOJgpznVkhxYIGP5dXPvFBbPbL769rXCq9oN9e1VXxPHXAv8AJaOzTp7ZsnqlW5 ByKtZQyKXOMrIbrbCtlP rjZW1 Ye8n1wPUCgTba1rebIJIBCvnt88UT4mT2a2EhxOSkAgdKVg7KMBaorqmXk4KcYwd9wc9P7BBpYuP744gkNxZT7jSCSknsyB6450D3bJ/ZXJuGtYJcRlJBzuOdFbhLMfKc7ClXhexQrDKakFbzjrSSlOvASnPM47/M9aK3a5MupOjAV4UAa8zFPKX0A50rvpUtSlnORnnRqc6FhOBpyelDJSQlTgHUCgAyQRrPI6Tk0V zri1nhCfJXMYdeiS0oQsNYygpJwrB57E9aD3FeMpH4lbYrNHtJEMPOt5UckeAoOh7fxHY7hCalxrrELTqcp1PJSfUEgg BqVzobe0dy2nPkKlB1jUqVKCr P7aq0ykPQ20lqU4dCeSQo7kZHLqaWbfcL04lxDUKJpTkobUpJKN9iDkfM9eVXVeLaxdre7DlD2FjZQ5oV0UPEVSl24fntS348eSW32lkKQT7Kh3jY/4oNC7SrzFyh 6wwcZWU/eBGe9RA38vjWK2RtbJfVNkPurOStwaUnySBkeprcicKNpfD90kqkrQoKS3klIPeQetFH1x2E5SlOw5GgDSG8raQfd5kUOnvNt9qvOwJ38K2ZtxQCpQUEpHXupaKnrxNRFioUsKWEgJz7ZoPu2xH7m t5tBKU7J/KM4z6f1p9hQW/2IR8AIQkJSkgAgDavpi1ptEZmKhKFOpAU8tO41dw8B tbbRcSyAkK IoFdVvcbUUDGEnFSt XNUiStJSnY9UmpQX02sEDevrUM4rXbBBFfahmgzZFLPEvDLd2cTKhSDFnJGNenUhY/MNt/HPx2wbcJQMVgdkBlhbrhKUISVE AoKi4utt 4cZTIlmO9GWrSXWFqUEnoFApGM9OY VIk28SXidOD67U 8QcZmbKfXKQTb0MulMXGywEKIK 8k48vOqx4fuEdF6ZcuLSDHWojQlJKW1HkcHcgGgIQ7FdbqEuPZajHfUrbPkPrVi8IcPxbBBeuj6ApzTpZz18R58vIGi9mtgmPFckfcNqwrf8R548qnFkwKktw0DDbIBUkbAk/oKAEptTrinNepxRyo8q2mGVhOVuqCAMknOABvmvhhIVvpx59Kx3qSG4HYY3fy2r/b73x5etAPYuTbjYcW04SvKtzggE5A9BtUrRD4SMaUHxP8AipQf/9k=





Shalimar said:


> Yul was gorgeous.



Oops - sorry!


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 21, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Phil, why are you wearing a metal Xmas wreath on your head? Please explain the symbolism, while I take notes. Lol.



(Settling down on the rich red Victorian couch)

Well, Doc, you see, it began a long, long time ago. My mother never loved me, and I've always had this fascination with horses -

Actually, that item on my head is a Philstivus wreath. It is often confused with that other holiday but it is in fact unique - there is only one in the world. It was lovingly hand-made by 3 retired strippers and a Venezuelan midget under my direct (and drunken) supervision. 

I know what you're going to ask next - what is Philstivus? Well, Doc, I think my hour is up - that story will have to wait until next week.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 21, 2015)

You don't need therapy, you need a lobotomy...


----------



## venus (Sep 21, 2015)

Bald is trendy


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 21, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> You don't need therapy, you need a lobotomy...



They tried - my brain rejected it.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 21, 2015)

Wow, Phil. Have you ever considered writing children's stories? Something halfway between Howdy Doody and Brother's Grimm, perhaps?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 21, 2015)

That would be a nice hobby for him once he is put away...


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 21, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Wow, Phil. Have you ever considered writing children's stories? Something halfway between Howdy Doody and Brother's Grimm, perhaps?



I already wrote one - I'll have to find it and post it in my diary here.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 21, 2015)

Ralphy, which hobbies have proved fruitful for you during your "holiday?"


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 21, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> I already wrote one - I'll have to find it and post it in my diary here.



Better yet - here's a link to the story - actually, a poem.


----------



## boozercruiser (Sep 21, 2015)

Sad to say I wore a ruddy wig for around 10 flipping years.
I even had a name for it.
Roland Rat!layful:
The problem is of course that once you start wearing one of those things, it is difficult to dump it.
Here I am, with my daughter all those years ago wearing Roland. 
He didn't look so bad.
Did he? layful:


 

But now of course, Bald is BEST!


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 21, 2015)

Roland wasn't a bad-looking lad but I like your bald look much better!


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 21, 2015)

Phil, funny how the after affects of some drugs just last, and last, and last......eek!


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 21, 2015)

Roland was fine, but I prefer the bald look. Resemble Yul Brynner, which definitely is not a bad thing!


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 21, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Phil, funny how the after affects of some drugs just last, and last, and last......eek!



_What_ drugs? 

I'll have you know I'm _all natural_.



... and in a few minutes I'm going to put some clothes on. layful:


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 21, 2015)

So are peyote, shrooms, and Mary Jane. Phil. Jeez. Lol.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 21, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> So are peyote, shrooms, and Mary Jane. Phil. Jeez. Lol.



These things you speak of - they are unknown to me. :angel:


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 21, 2015)

Heeheeehee, best buddy wore those pants for the Pride march a few years back...a gold jock is always a nice contrast.


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 21, 2015)

Not so bad at all, Boozer. Worlds better than the ones prancing ( pun intended ) across my TV screen.
Your looking pretty good now!


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 21, 2015)

fureverywhere said:


> Heeheeehee, best buddy wore those pants for the Pride march a few years back...a gold jock is always a nice contrast.



True, true, but it depends upon the weather - those metal codpieces heat up something fierce in the summer. nthego:


----------



## chic (Sep 21, 2015)

Andy Warhol wore a wig and he was very cool in my opinion. 
I see so many shaved male heads where I live I can't imagine there's a stigma attached to baldness anymore.


----------



## Zante (Sep 21, 2015)

Of course bald is beautiful - don't do the comb over!


----------



## boozercruiser (Sep 21, 2015)

Zante said:


> Of course bald is beautiful - don't do the comb over!



Hey Zante.
That photo of me below was taken last year in Aberystwyth.
And I can promise you that I will never ever comb over!layful:


----------



## Linda (Sep 21, 2015)

jujube said:


> I used to see an elderly man at the hospital I worked at who was a volunteer.  His hair looked strange so finally I got near enough to him to see what was going on.  It appeared that he had grown out the hair on the back of his head very, very long and then wrapped it all the way around his head in a big swirl.  It was dyed a very flat black with a sort of reddish tint to it.  As uncharitable as it may sound, it looked like a diseased mink had crawled up on his head, curled up, and died.  It definitely wasn't a rug, because I could see where it was growing.
> 
> It was the only head of hair I've seen that is worse than The Donald's.


I got a good laugh out of that poor man's dead mink.  The Donald claims that's not a toupee and if it's not, WHY doesn't he hire a good stylist to give him a better do?


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Sep 21, 2015)

Ahhhh,Yul Brynner. Sexiest bald man ever. AND he was he one who convinced me to quit smoking.


----------



## Linda (Sep 21, 2015)

chic said:


> Andy Warhol wore a wig and he was very cool in my opinion.
> I see so many shaved male heads where I live I can't imagine there's a stigma attached to baldness anymore.




Same here in California, shaved heads everywhere.  I don't think there is a stigma attached around here at all.


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 21, 2015)

Silly thing with Trump is more riches than he possibly needs and it looks like a dead possum on his head. At least a realistic toupee? Something that was pathetic many years ago was singer Elton John. He went the hair transplant route and it ended up barely making a difference. All the cost and pain and yet it doesn't always take. It's good he's accepted his appearance now.


----------



## jujube (Sep 21, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> You don't need therapy, you need a lobotomy...



I don't know about you, but I'd rather have a bottle in front of me than a frontal lobotomy.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 21, 2015)

jujube said:


> I don't know about you, but I'd rather have a bottle in front of me than a frontal lobotomy.



That  was a large part of my problem ...


----------



## chic (Sep 22, 2015)

fureverywhere said:


> Silly thing with Trump is more riches than he possibly needs and it looks like a dead possum on his head. At least a realistic toupee? Something that was pathetic many years ago was singer Elton John. He went the hair transplant route and it ended up barely making a difference. All the cost and pain and yet it doesn't always take. It's good he's accepted his appearance now.



Doesn't Trump swear that his hair is his own? I always heard that. With his wealth and influence who's going to argue over his hair? Even if most people don't like his hair HE DOES, and that is what counts I think. Feeling comfortable in your own skin.


----------

